# Elk roast?



## keela07 (Dec 28, 2010)

I am new to smoking, and I have a elk roast sitting in the freezer. i was wondering if it would be good smoked, and if any one may know how long to keep smoke on it, what wood, and at what temp and how many hours it may take? I have a MES 30 inch, so maintaining the temperature will not be an issue. Thanks for any help and advice.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 28, 2010)

As with just about all wild game the issue is there isn't any fat marbling in the meat so it will dry out really easily. You will want to wrap it in bacon, inject it or fillet it and stuff it or all of the above. Any of those will help to keep it moist. Also don't over cook it you will want to eat it pink. I wouldn't take it over an internal temp of around 145 or so.


----------



## garand555 (Apr 17, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> As with just about all wild game the issue is there isn't any fat marbling in the meat so it will dry out really easily. You will want to wrap it in bacon, inject it or fillet it and stuff it or all of the above. Any of those will help to keep it moist. Also don't over cook it you will want to eat it pink. I wouldn't take it over an internal temp of around 145 or so.




When you say inject it, what would you inject it with?  I was discussing this with a guy in town for the Balloon Fiesta a couple of years ago and he said that he had some concoction based on olive oil that he used on Elk and he said it turned out fairly moist and also said that it was delicious.  Unfortunately, I didn't have the opportunity to test his claims and I don't remember much of what he said he used beyond olive oil.  I'm hoping to draw for a hunt in the Gila this year, so I am interested in this too.  Besides, I have two friends who drew for Oryx this year, so learning how to properly BBQ very lean game is something that I should learn.


----------

